# Venice tuna wahoo trip



## bayranger23 (Sep 4, 2009)

Gonna take a trip down to Venice to catch some wahoo tuna. Looking for someone that wants to take ther boat and buddy boat . I have 26 cc with twin yam . I don't have radar that is a little concerning for this time of year. Flexible to leave anytime next 30 days or so. I have crew of 4 ready to roll. I am in ne tx long ride down there but defiantly worth it.


----------

